# Kindle Charging -- (or am I in the wrong place)



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, so the Kindle DX is now in the hands of Fedex or UPS between some Amazon warehouse and my dad's house (where I'll be Friday when it arrives) and here is my question. I am a geek type person (travel with two laptops, ipod, cell, and enough wires and cables to reach say Arlington  ) and I'm wondering if anyone knows if the charger for my phone (which is micro-usb) will also work on the kindle OR like some devices will require one specifically by the appropriate manufacturer? It seems like a silly thing, but one less cord in the laptop bag is one less cord. Any ideas or should I 'try it'?  Thanks in advanace and sorry if I'm in the wrong place.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

It probably depends on the specs of your charger. I have seen posts from people saying that their generic Micro-USB charger wouldn't work for the Kindle. That said though, you could just bring the plug adapter and use your existing cable if it has micro-usb on one end and standard usb on the other end. The plug itself isn't large at all. 

Also, if you charge your Kindle prior to travelling, and leave the wireless turned off, you should get a good week or two on a charge, depending on your usage.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I have one that _looks_ identical (exactly the same except for the Amazon name) but doesn't work on the Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Ok, so the Kindle DX is now in the hands of Fedex or UPS between some Amazon warehouse and my dad's house (where I'll be Friday when it arrives) and here is my question. I am a geek type person (travel with two laptops, ipod, cell, and enough wires and cables to reach say Arlington  ) and I'm wondering if anyone knows if the charger for my phone (which is micro-usb) will also work on the kindle OR like some devices will require one specifically by the appropriate manufacturer? It seems like a silly thing, but one less cord in the laptop bag is one less cord. Any ideas or should I 'try it'? Thanks in advanace and sorry if I'm in the wrong place.


I'm in the same situation, Richard. When I travel, I use an iGo charger with adapter tips for my cell phone, GPS, iPods (I take 2 with me), and Kindle when I'm in the car or traveling. (I also have my netbook and either one or two cameras with rechargable batteries with me. ) I think the original chargers do a slightly better job so I use them when I'm home.



















Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use what Betsy uses and they've worked fine to charge both Kindles when I've been traveling.  The tip for the DX is A97.  They're available at Amazon:  the picture above is actually a link to purchase at Amazon.  Also at Radio shack.  And you can get other tips too. . . .so far I've only found that Verizon phones are picky and only work with their own chargers.  (But, you knew that!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTW, my tips for my Nokia, my Garmin and the iPod (also shown below) all work fine with their devices.  I used them with appropriate converter adapters through Finland, St. Petersburg and the UK this summer.

Betsy


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

It was much easier to travel light when there was discretionary income to get things like the go device before I left. Maybe in January ... until then I'll just carry many...   (its not like I don't carry the cables to connect the laptop to dad's plasma so we can stream movies on my netflix account.


----------



## DeoreDX (Nov 21, 2009)

If your kindle doesn't charge on your phone charger also consider if your phone will charge on the kindle charger.  The kindle charger is nice since it is just a USB adapter that plugs into the wall so you get not only a wall charger but you can remove the USB cable from the charger to plug your kindle into your computer to charge it that way.  I'm a 150k a year skymiler and I travel quite a bit.  I use a wall plug that has two USB ports in it and just carry a couple of USB cables.  I also have a cigarette lighter adapter that has two USB plugs on it.  With that kit I can charge me Zune, Archos, Blackberry, and now my kindle from the car, AC outlet, or off my computer.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the input.

The results of my 'testing'

1) My Verizon Motorola Cell phone WILL NOT charge with anything but a verizon motorola charger (which is annoying)
2) The KINDLE on the other hand, will charge with (so far), The VZW Moto charger, The bluetooth headset charger, The Blackberry charger
3) This appears to also be true of all the 'other' devices. Apparenly only the phone is designed to be 'picky'. 

So, it would appear so long as you have a charging cable that is micro usb on the 'device' end no matter what flavor the other end is, or what the charger is "for" that it will charge the kindle.

These experinments have made this solution workable ... I have to but carry the cell phone charger 

Now, I just have to find a way to 'right angle' the plug because if i need to charge while reading the cord is going to be damaged.

Thanks again


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I carry one of these to charge cell phones, my bluetooth car speaker, my iPod and now my kindle. I comes with two "Charge Only" cables. I have to use one of those cables for my AT&T Motorola Q or it doesn't charge it. Everything else can use those charging cables the cable that came with them.

Added bonus -- you always have a surge protector for your laptop.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I use what Betsy uses and they've worked fine to charge both Kindles when I've been traveling. The tip for the DX is A97. They're available at Amazon: the picture above is actually a link to purchase at Amazon. Also at Radio shack. And you can get other tips too. . . .so far I've only found that Verizon phones are picky and only work with their own chargers. (But, you knew that!)


same here


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a blackberry storm which has the same macro USB as the kindle. I can charge both devices with both cords, but wonder if the battery issues I've had with my kindle are because of using the blackberry charger? I fully charged with the amazon charger and things are going much better with my k2 now.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I was charging my kindle with the Kindle USB charger, but plugged into a USB converter thingy that was NOT the Amazon converter for the Kindle (I believe it was the one that came with my charger for my T Mobile Samsung Behold) and it would NOT charge. 

Well I take that back. It would charge for about a minute then stop. I immediately changed the converter to the Amazon, and the charging was perfect. Switche back to maybe see if it was fluke, and nope would not charge.


----------

